# Lens Profiles and Import presets.



## Jddolbee (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm just getting started with LR3.3 (upgraded from LR2.7) and have a question about the function of Lens Profiles and another about import presets.

In the Development Module, when I select "Enable Profile Corrections" and have "Default" selected, I get the following result :

1. When images were taken using my Sigma 150-500 lens, the correct Make and Model show up automatically, and the profile is applied.

2. When images were taken using my Nikon 18-200 VR lens, nothing happens.  I have to select the Make (Nikon) manually from the drop down list and then the correct lens is shown and the profile is applied.

My question is, why is the profile for the Sigma lens applied automatically, and yet the profile for the Nikon lens has to be applied manually?

A second question I have is about updating images to the new LR3.3 processes.  

When I import images (NEF) and then go into the development module, I get the icon in the lower right corner of the screen which presents a dialog box asking if I want to update the image to the current processes (2010). My question is, why are not these processes applied upon import?  I use an import preset that was developed in LR2.7; is application of that preset interfering with the application of the new processes during import?

Thanks

jim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 2, 2011)

The EXIF standard for lens metadata is only starting to come into effect, so it's not always clear which lens you used.  Once you've selected it, look up a bit to the Setup pop-up and select Save New Lens Profile Defaults, and when you next come to that lens, it should automatically select it.

As far as the PV2010, it's probably that preset that's setting it back to 2003.  You could either update that preset or just create a new one, and you shouldn't have the same problem in future.


----------



## Jddolbee (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you.

jim


----------



## mazzast (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can get Nikon lens profiles for the 18-70mm AFS 3.5-4.5g ED and the 70-300mm AF Nikor 4-5.6 ED . I am using a Nikon D70S .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi mazzast, welcome to the forum!

If there's a profile available, you should be able to download it using the Lens Profile Downloader which you can get from this link: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lensprofile_creator/
If there isn't one available, you can make your own using the Lens Profile Creator from that same link.


----------



## gregDT (Feb 4, 2011)

mazzast said:


> Does anyone know how I can get Nikon lens profiles for the 18-70mm AFS 3.5-4.5g ED and the 70-300mm AF Nikor 4-5.6 ED . I am using a Nikon D70S .



As far as I am aware there is an Adobe provided profile for the 70-300mm lens. There is certainly one that applies itself automatically to my images shot with it in my copy of LR3.3


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2011)

Better still!


----------

